# How many weeks is it before you get the brown line on your tummy?



## blondebabe

Hey everyone just wondering how many weeks everyone was before they got that brown line down their tummy? And does it come all of a sudden or does it start off faint & then get darker in time?


----------



## AP

I've never ever had it.


----------



## Mizze

Didnt get mine till after 30 weeks and its very very faint - I have to look to find it. But my skin is very pale generally.

Mizze x


----------



## Peril

Linea Negra can happen at any point during pregnancy - or not at all! I am 30 weeks and do not have it.


----------



## Jenren

I have mine - Quite faint but still very much there - getting darker and darker x x


----------



## lynzlogan

Never got it when carrying leo (now 3yrs) and so far at 30wks i haven't got one now :D


----------



## happybeany

My pregnancy books say from about 16 weeks.. I didn't notice mine til one night (at about 20weeks) hubby came in while I was wallowing in the bath and pointed it out! It's quite pale though :) xx


----------



## aileymouse

mines started already, It was really dark with my daughter and took ages to fade after I had her!


----------



## littleblonde

i never had it with kacey


----------



## Deutschette

I've got a faint linea nigra. It appeared at around 15 weeks for me and hasn't gotten any darker (yet). :)


----------



## chels24uk

i never got it with Joshua, and havent got it yet this time either!!


----------



## NandO1

Ive still got a faint one from ds so it wont be any big suprise when it darkens


----------



## txwifey

Well in my case i got my line with my first at 23 weeks. and this time around i cant see mines barely and i'm 20 weeks. :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah it's more prominent in darker skins that paler one. I sort of got one in my last pregnancy but was never completely certain it wasn't hair! I have already got the mad hairy preg belly now and again it looks kind of like a linea nigra but just can't be sure.


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I got it last time and it was really dark, have not yet got this time. Not everyone gets it! It is more common in darker skin women( which i am not that dark more fairer but still got it)

Gem x


----------



## sammiesmile

ive never had it either but im a redhead and very pale, my sil is half arab half white so is darker than me and she had it


----------



## parsley

agreed it is more distinctive in darker women. they also think it might be linked to not getting enough folic acid. i am eagerly awaiting mine- but just see the pale one not dark one...


----------



## flumpandme

I glad you posted this i was interested too.. 

I got one with my first child, but so far not got one i didn`t realise not everyone got one 

thanks for the post :)


----------



## Ashley2189

I've actually ALWAYS had that line! All my life, very distinct. I wonder if mine will get horribly dark or if it'll just stay how it is lol


----------



## spring_baby

never had it with my older 3 but different dad and verything about this pregnancy is different, have had the line since 16 weeks was faint and now looks like a light brown khol pencil line though more prominent from pelvis up to 3/4 past belly button then it goes very faint weird huh:)


----------



## spring_baby

parsley said:


> agreed it is more distinctive in darker women. they also think it might be linked to not getting enough folic acid. i am eagerly awaiting mine- but just see the pale one not dark one...

Never heard the folic acid thing and I always took folic acid before I concieved up to 5 months not different for each of my baby's and only had line with last one..


----------



## smashley

I don't have one yet, but I'm pretty pale to begin with.


----------



## parsley

spring_baby said:


> parsley said:
> 
> 
> agreed it is more distinctive in darker women. they also think it might be linked to not getting enough folic acid. i am eagerly awaiting mine- but just see the pale one not dark one...
> 
> Never heard the folic acid thing and I always took folic acid before I concieved up to 5 months not different for each of my baby's and only had line with last one..Click to expand...

Some suggestions re: the folic acid possible cause: 
https://www.pregnancyhut.com/linea-negra/
https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-linea-negra.htm

And also some say you can tell the sex of the baby from the type of linea negra you get and whether it ends past belly button or not. Love the old wives tales re: gender of baby....


----------



## MidnightSun

parsley said:


> spring_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parsley said:
> 
> 
> agreed it is more distinctive in darker women. they also think it might be linked to not getting enough folic acid. i am eagerly awaiting mine- but just see the pale one not dark one...
> 
> Never heard the folic acid thing and I always took folic acid before I concieved up to 5 months not different for each of my baby's and only had line with last one..Click to expand...
> 
> Some suggestions re: the folic acid possible cause:
> https://www.pregnancyhut.com/linea-negra/
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-linea-negra.htm
> 
> And also some say you can tell the sex of the baby from the type of linea negra you get and whether it ends past belly button or not. Love the old wives tales re: gender of baby....Click to expand...

Bit confused about what you are trying to say with regard to the folic acid? The site that you linked to says this: Some studies of vitamin supplementation during pregnancy suggest that folic acid may reduce the appearance of the linea negra. 

How is that tantamount to saying you get a linea if you are not taking enough folic acid?

Not being funny, just confused!


----------



## megan09

I have mine, not very dark but getting there


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i dont have it! ive read about it though.


----------



## Claudiam2321

I don't have it yet .. Although my belly is somewhat hairy close up haha xx


----------



## chuck

I never did last time and no sign yet this time around either


----------

